# 15 weeks, is it normal to still worry :S



## MalcolmsMiss

Hi girls,

As the title suggests, I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow, and although i had a very good 12 week scan Im still worrying that something could go wrong...

Im constantly thinking about missed miscarriage, and seeing as my next scan isnt for another 5 weeks, i dont know how i will cope till then! Is it normal to feel this way? Is anybody else feeling the same :wacko: i still have a few symptoms, but in general i dont even feel pregnant...

I ordered a doppler, but the damn thing is taking what feels like ages to get here. I just want to know everything is fine :sad1:


----------



## MeiaMariposa

I think its pretty normal to worry at any stage. I feel a lot of relief now that I'm past the two blood screens and anomaly scan! 

But, there is always something to worry about. Then once the baby is here there is more to worry about too!

You might find having a Doppler makes you worry too! I've read that some people can't always hear the heartbeat with it. This was one reason I didn't get one.

I try not to google too much and trust my doctors. Plus, you can always call your doctor between appointments if you have a concern.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Arisa

sweetie there is ALWAYS something to worry about and I worried right through until my LO was born and it does not end lol but the fact you are 15 weeks is a really positive sign, and you have seen your baby on the scan too :happydance:


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

you worry all the way through no matter what


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Thanks ladies, made me feel a little better :hugs: its just so hard to keep those horrible thoughts away!! i know i dont have any real reason i panic, its just sooo hard not to! x


----------



## jasminemarie

MalcolmsMiss said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> As the title suggests, I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow, and although i had a very good 12 week scan Im still worrying that something could go wrong...
> 
> Im constantly thinking about missed miscarriage, and seeing as my next scan isnt for another 5 weeks, i dont know how i will cope till then! Is it normal to feel this way? Is anybody else feeling the same :wacko: i still have a few symptoms, but in general i dont even feel pregnant...
> 
> I ordered a doppler, but the damn thing is taking what feels like ages to get here. I just want to know everything is fine :sad1:

To be honest it took me about 5 and a half months to really believe I was pregnant, I didnt feel it and I certain didn't look it. And I was constantly feeling like something was wrong because of it, and even now I always feel there's something wrong wiht him, that it's going all to well to be true. It's normal and if you ever feel like you cannot take it and there has to be sometihng wrong, don't hesitate to call your baby doctor/midwife whatever and just let them know how you're feeling, it's what there there for, to make sure you adn baby are okay :) And if you're feeling anxious or worried, you're not really okay. Never hurts to ask "Is this normal?" Luckily I have two women in my house who have had multiple children, so I usually just ask them. Or mention concerns at the next appointment. Either way it's okay to feel the way you do :)


----------



## popat

Definitely normal! Later on you will worry why the baby hasn't kicked in the last x minutes and start poking your bump etc etc. I feel less neurotic about it second time round but still worrying!


----------



## janna

You will always worry about your baby... Even after they're born... Even after they turn 1... Etc. Welcome to motherhood! :)


----------



## emz-amy

I'm 36 weeks and still worry a lot lol


----------



## Linzi_x

It's natural to feel worried hun. You're not the only one, I'm still worrying even at this late stage. But you are 15 weeks so the chances of a miscarriage have greatly reduced.


----------



## lilyanne

janna said:


> You will always worry about your baby... Even after they're born... Even after they turn 1... Etc. Welcome to motherhood! :)

Completely agree!


----------



## epsilon

Glad to know I'm normal too! :flower:


----------

